
Android Basics in Kotlin (New) - hacktember
https://developer.android.com/courses/android-basics-kotlin/course
======
duiker101
I really like Kotlin and I hope it picks up in other fields!

~~~
smt88
You can already use it in any/every field that Java is used in (which is
pretty much all of them).

There are also libraries written in Kotlin itself for a wide variety of areas
now too.

